# How much should I sell my 25 Merc for?



## MrSimon (Jun 15, 2011)

I bought a boat with this motor early this Spring. I just wanted the boat, not the motor. Its a 97 and the previous owner started it up and it ran fine. I haven't ever used it myself. I would sell it with all the steering controls, a couple gas tanks, and maybe a starting battery.

I was thinking $1,000. Would that be fair?


----------



## chavist93 (Jun 15, 2011)

Around here I think that would sell fast for $1k if it were a tiller steer. I just dont see much market for a remote steer 25, again I am just speaking for my location. Either way thats a great motor, and I think you could squeez a couple more hundred out of it for the right buyer.


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Jun 15, 2011)

I could see you getting close to $1,000 around here if you could start it up and demo it for the buyer. The real problem here in SE PA is the HP restricted lakes are 20 and below. That is a real shame considering the sheer numbers of 25's on the market. It almost doesn't pay to even have a gas motor around here. I have only used mine once this season, that was to get off the lake in a serious lightning storm on Marsh Creek.


----------



## Whoopbass (Jun 15, 2011)

No tiller arm makes it a tough sell.
Not to many people want a long shaft 25hp remote outboard (small) but eventually someone is going to want it. Price it at a grand or b.o. and wait it out.


----------



## MrSimon (Jun 16, 2011)

bAcKpAiN said:


> I could see you getting close to $1,000 around here if you could start it up and demo it for the buyer. The real problem here in SE PA is the HP restricted lakes are 20 and below. That is a real shame considering the sheer numbers of 25's on the market. It almost doesn't pay to even have a gas motor around here. I have only used mine once this season, that was to get off the lake in a serious lightning storm on Marsh Creek.



That is exactly why I don't need the motor. I fish Marsh Creek, Chambers, Struble, French Creek, etc ... and can't use a gas motor at all.

When I go on my longer trips I just rent a boat - its a lot easier.

I hadn't thought about the non-tiller aspect being a drawback ... I kind of figured having steering and throttle controls would be a selling feature. I guess not.

Oh well, its a great motor and I'm sure someone will buy it eventually. I listed it on Craigslist for $1,400 obo.


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Jun 16, 2011)

If I were you.... I would get some good pictures of it and make a video of it running/starting/shifting etc and list it on ebay. You will get a much larger base of potential buyers that don't have the same problems we do. 

I have a 45HP on the back of my boat and live 1 mile from a launch on the Delaware. I keep telling myself I am going to learn to fish it for bass but I always end up driving to Marsh Creek or French Creek anyway. I do fish a few tournaments in central PA each summer so I do get to use the motor, just not an aweful lot.


----------



## MrSimon (Jul 6, 2011)

To close this thread for anyone who searches it up later ....

I listed the motor on Craigslist for $1,400 and sold it for $900. I was happy with that price. The buyer tested the compression and it read 125 on both cylinders. I thought that was pretty good, but he complained it was low. Either way, the motor ran well and I think we were both happy with the price.


----------



## Whoopbass (Jul 7, 2011)

125 psi is good. He probably just used that to haggle on the price. 
You done good. Congrats


----------

